
First open-sourced budget - nreece
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2015/02/02/five-new-things-about-the-fy2016-budget
======
vortico
Maybe I'm nitpicking, but using the word "open source" for anything but source
code (this project is a collection of Markdown and CSV files) sounds odd to
me, and a bit like a meaningless buzzword. We've had the word "public" for at
least 2000 years, and the complete US budget has always been freely available
and in the public domain, even online in recent previous years. I hope Github
doesn't _completely_ turn into a marketing tool like every other aging social
network because I actually quite like using it.

But here's the Github repo page. [https://github.com/WhiteHouse/2016-budget-
data](https://github.com/WhiteHouse/2016-budget-data)

